

Page 46 of the iOS 7 Terms and Conditions - arfliw
http://i.imgur.com/hmvTJy2.jpg

======
martin_
Entirely fake. Real version here:
[http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/iOS7.pdf](http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/iOS7.pdf)

------
shock
mwahaahah! (couldn't resist :D)

